# DECLARAN A LA CORDILLERA HUAYHUASH AREA PROTEJIDA Y ZONA RESERVADA EN PERU



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Establecen Nueva Área Protegida en el Perú: La Zona Reservada de la Cordillera de Huayhuash


Mediante la Resolución Ministerial 1173-2002-AG, del 24 de diciembre del año 2002, el gobierno peruano declaró como zona reservada a la Cordillera de Huayhuash. La espectacular cordillera del Huayhuash se encuentra localizada a 10°16 01" de latitud sur y 76°54 09" de longitud oeste. Está ubicada en la sierra central del Perú, donde convergen los departamentos de Ancash , Huánuco y Lima, a unos 50 km al sur de la Cordillera Blanca. La zona reservada comprende a la cordillera y zonas aledañas, abarcando 67.589,76 ha. Comprende los distritos de Pacllón y Manga (provincia de Bolognesi, Ancash), Queropalca, Lauricocha y San Miguel de Cauri (provincia de Lauricocha, Huánuco) y Copa y Cajatambo (provincia de Cajatambo, Lima).

La Cordillera Huayhuash es una de las más sorprendentes de los Andes peruanos. Seis de sus cumbres sobrepasan los 6.000 m.s.n.m y otras 15 alcanzan más de 5.400 m. Su nevado más importante, el Yerupajá, con una altitud de 6.634 m., es la segunda montaña más alta del Perú. La Zona Reservada de la Cordillera de Huayhuash cuenta con una variedad de ecosistemas de alta montaña, protege fuentes y reservas de agua dulce, y su belleza escénica es incomparable.



La resolución ministerial también designa la comisión técnica encargada de formular la propuesta de ordenación territorial para su categorización definitiva. Según el SINANPE (Sistema Nacional de Áreas Protegidas del Perú), la categoría que más se ajusta a las condiciones de la actual zona reservada es la de Reserva Paisajística. Esta categoría permite actividades científicas, recreativas y turísticas. Cualquier modificación a las prácticas tradicionales, así como el uso y explotación de sus recursos naturales no renovables, requieren una autorización específica y un monitoreo especial. La comisión técnica estará integrada por representantes del Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (INRENA), del Congreso de la Republica, y de las comunidades campesinas de Ancash y Huánuco y Lima, quienes ocupan actualmente los territorios de la cordillera Huayhuash. También estarán presentes representantes de las municipalidades provinciales con ámbito en dicha cordillera y de las organizaciones privadas de conservación que hayan desarrollado estudios de conservación en la zona.



(La foto inicial: Mapa de la Cordillera de Huayhuash, protegida actualmente dentro de la Zona Reservada de la Cordillera de Huayhuash.)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno, con esta sería la tercera reserva paisajista del Perú, esto tiene un gran potencial turístico que debemos aprovechar.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buena noticia, pero..Enrique Daniel... como que ya llevas buen tiempo en el foro para saber en donde va cada tema, este debería ir en el chasqui.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que tienes razón, entonces que lo mueva Sky.


----------

